# Hintergrund entfernen



## DanFighter (11. März 2006)

Hallo Freunde

Ich benötige mal wieder Hilfe !

Und zwar habe ich ein Foro wo die Schriftzüge auf dem Transparent im Hintergrund entfernt werden sollen.

Aber so das die Farbunterschiede und die Wellen im Transparent noch erkennbar sind !

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Kopierstempel habe ich schon benutzt, nur erhalte ich die Wellen nicht !

Gruß

danfighter


----------



## Leola13 (13. März 2006)

Hai,

ein bisschen mehr Mühe der Herr !  

Ciao Stefan

Kopierstempel, weiche Auswahl, mehrdach die Größe und den Abstand geändert.
Mit mehr Zeit gehts auch noch besser.


----------



## DanFighter (13. März 2006)

Hey, vielen Dank 

Gruß

danfighter


----------

